# Terminal Ileum and Cecum



## 18794 (Jun 27, 2005)

I went in for a colonoscopy on Friday and they found some "bumpy" areas on my terminal Ileum and I think my Cecum. They took a biopsy if the tissue and now I am totally freaked they are looking for cancer etc. Has anyone else had this happen and could share their story?Thanks


----------



## jeanne2 (Jul 19, 2004)

Hi- I just saw your post. I am a 19 year sufferer of IBS-D. Mostly under control, after various trial and error things...but still lack a lot of social freedom.Anyhow...had a coloscopy in April..they were not able to visualize the cecum area. Sent me for barium enema...same thing.Now I am scheduled in two weeks for a colonospcy with a pediatric scope...so I don't know what's up. First doctor said he could not get past diverticuli to get the scope all the way to the cecem. Report on barium enema was there was a "shadow" in that area...so I'm kind of facing what you were, although the new doctor doing the upcomin scope did not say anything about a biopsy, in fact was pretty open in saying he did not think there was any pathology-just that to get a complete test, they should look at the area.He thinks it's a structural thing in my intestine, which may or may not have anything to do with my IBS.Good luck with your further testing...but you know, we just have to do it, really.Jeanne


----------



## 21328 (Apr 27, 2005)

A good GI will take biopsies are taken any time there are irregularities noted during a colonoscopy. More often than not, it is not cancer they are looking at but an inflammatory process like Crohn's Disease, ulcerative colitis, Celiac disease, or abuse of NSAIDs [non steroidal anti-inflammatory drugs - things like Motirn and Aleve]. Crohn's and NSAIDs inflammation often occur in the terminal ileum. What were the symptoms that led you to get a colonoscopy?


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Geoluck,i'm interested to learn more about IBS induced by NSAID.I have it.







Actually they have found NOTHING ABNORMAL in my bowel except some C.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

If the inflammation is located in the small bowel,how they will find it??With a camera pill only?Where did you got the info on NSAID?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Terminal ileum is the end of the small intestine and they can often look at a portion of that with a colonoscopy. They took biopsies so they had to be in the part they could get to with a scope.K.


----------



## 21328 (Apr 27, 2005)

SpAsMaN,Here's a couple links about the relationship between NSAID usage and GI inflammation.http://www.thedoctorsdoctor.com/diseases/colitis_nsaid.htmhttp://www.residentandstaff.com/article.cfm?ID=307


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Geoluck,i will look at it.Thanks


----------



## jeanne2 (Jul 19, 2004)

geoduck-my symptoms are IBS D alternating C....I kind of just gave up on any doctor really being interested in helping me, and found my own ways...but a year ago this month (after 18 years of suffering with IBS) I had a bout of total incontinence without warning. A couple of months later it happened again. Both times there was no "immediate" stress...very calm times, but I had never had it before and it scared me a little.I have not had it since....but it started this series of scopes and further tests (also had nanometry) I was due for a colonoscopy just because of my age anyway, but that's the story so far lolJeanne


----------

